# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  What's the most you've ever spent or would spend on a single bp?

## Blue Apple Herps

With the prices of ball pythons ranging from $100s-$10k's, I'm curious what's the most you've ever spent or would spend on a single ball python.

I just could never justify or bring myself to spend that much money on a snake - maybe $2k tops if it was something really hot.  What about you?

----------

_se7en_ (01-15-2015)

----------


## ChicaPiton519

right now i cant see myself spending more than $800 for a ball python, but im just a highschool student and i dont make much money...
if i had the money, i might spend $2000 tops on a visual morph male and like you said, it would have to be a good lookin snake... but idk about females, but i am more drawn to producing my own morphs than buying one right now...

----------


## Petboy15

I am spending nearly 2k on a big package right now. But for a single, depending how cool it is, maybe $5-10k if I had it.

----------

AlyssaLu (08-15-2016)

----------


## cueball

cueball blew 15k on a single ball once

----------


## ladywhipple02

I think the answer depends on a lot of things. If you're a big breeder and BPs are your business, investing 10K in an animal may not be such a big thing. 


If you're simply a hobbiest, 10K may be a little high (for some... for others, maybe not). 

It all depends on what you want and what you're willing to pay to get it. And that differs person to person.

EDIT: With that said, I'd like to get to the point where I can spend 10-15K on a snake and not bat an eyelash.  :Smile:

----------

ECechoHO (10-21-2015),_Kam_ (08-14-2016)

----------


## Purrrfect9

The most that I have ever spent so far on a single animal has been $600. I can see myself spending anything under 2k though. Thank god for those payment plans!

----------

meganmarkita15 (08-14-2016)

----------


## 2Devious

$400 is the most I have spent so far on a single. Given I had the money, $5k would be my tops though.

Should be separate polls   :Very Happy:

----------


## Kiramay

Depends.  :Smile:  For a normal, maybe $100 tops. But in a few years I want to get a pied, so I'm totally willing to spend up to $3k or so for that.

----------


## Nagini88

I think the most expensive morph I'd buy is a male pied, otherwise I can breed hets or what not to get the higher end morphs or wait for them to come down in price

----------


## Freakie_frog

I have spent 2500 on one but I'd say 5000.00 would be my top

----------


## Sputnik

$2,500 on a single ball....

----------


## JoshJP7

Purchased 3 snakes this year n each one was $1,000... If I had the money my max would be 5k... It seems like a lot of money but most people willing to spend that are planning on breeding it anyways so like others have said its an investment.

----------


## ChroniclesofYarnia

This question really depends on the disposable income available with which to buy them. Someone making 100k a year wouldn't bat an eyelash at dropping 5k on a premium snake. I put my max at 500, but might go a little higher. I'd prefer to buy baby hets and breed them when they get big enough. The frugal part of me cringes to pay more than that.

----------


## JASBALLS

1k and a female hypo. was the most I ever spent. I wish I had that hypo back, But haveing 20 mojaves now feels just fine...

----------


## SatanicIntention

Yellowbelly pair(06) was $800, my Spider pair is undetermined right now  :Wink:  , Male Hypo was $500.

I like payment plans so, in all honesty, if the snake is something I really like I will pay however much I need to.

----------


## JLC

I spent four figures on my FIRST ball python. (And so far only!) I happened to have the money available at the time, and didn't have any problems at all putting it toward my future dreams. If the timing is right, and the money is available (I'd _never_ finance an animal) then the actual dollar signs attached to the snake mean little to me. To me, it's a matter of making dreams come true...and who puts a price tag on that???  :Wink: 

EDIT to clarify: I don't think there's anything wrong with doing a sort of "lay-a-way" financing option for a particular animal.  What I mean is that I would never use credit or any sort of loan in order to buy one.  :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

> 1k and a female hypo. was the most I ever spent. I wish I had that hypo back, But haveing 20 mojaves now feels just fine...



Twenty mojo's? WAY too many, you should send one to me to take care of!  :Razz:

----------


## JASBALLS

> Twenty mojo's? WAY too many, you should send one to me to take care of!


Male or female?

----------


## monk90222

The most I have spent so far on a single BP is $1400....But sky is the limit to what I would spend....If I am in a position to acquire a morph that I want, I wouldn't let price deter me....Can't put a price tag on your dreams...

----------


## rabernet

> Male or female?



I'm not picky!  :Razz:

----------


## JASBALLS

> I'm not picky!


OK, Mojave het hypo? granite mojave? freak mojave? or just plain ole mojave?
PM me your mailing address..

----------


## monk90222

> I'm not picky!


Robin-
Go 1.2 mojos!

----------


## JASBALLS

> Robin-
> Go 1.2 mojos!


I wouldnt even notice. LOL!

----------


## rabernet

> OK, Mojave het hypo? granite mojave? freak mojave? or just plain ole mojave?
> PM me your mailing address..


I'll take one of each please!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petboy15

Whatever she gets, I want one too! Id settle for a male mojave het hypo, and 2 female mojaves. Im not greedy  :Cool:   Heck, I'll pay shipping!  :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## Shadowspider

Well, if I'm willing to spend $3,000 to buy a dog then I can *at least* spend a grand or two on a killer looking snake.  :Very Happy:

----------

_andyroof1979_ (07-21-2014)

----------


## Seneschal

Hm...So far I've only spent 200 on my male pastel, but I have every intention of spending anywhere from 1K-2k next year at Daytona (and if I can find what I want, 1000-1200 of it might be on one snake) so...I'd say I'm open to just about anything--on a payment plan that is!  :Razz:  

...Well, I say that--but, y'know, I can't really buy a lavender albino (yet (i hope!)), even on a payment plan---even though if I DID have the income for it, I might consider it!

...Course, the only way I'm gonna manage to buy what I want next Daytona is to save up X amount each month in a special bank account!!

----------


## Roswell

I just bought a male Bumble Bee ('06) this past Tuesday. He cost me $3500. Finally found my male Albino ('07) today too. Picking him up tomorrow. He was $1200. I had a chance to get a female pied but i went for the Bumble Bee instead. Maybe get a male Pied next year.

I look at it as an investment as well as getting a pretty neat pet!

----------


## Krazy99CL

Wow. Thats a lot of chedderz. More than a Hundai. lol. Most Id spend is 500 if I had the money.

----------


## Krazy99CL

Good thread. Ive been meaning to know aswell.   :Smile:

----------


## Dr_Gonz0

The most i have spent so far was $600 on my baby Spider BP. Although over the next year, i will be adding the following snakes to my collection, with each costing me around $1000-1500:

 - Male Cinny
 - Male Pinstripe
 - Male Lesser
 - Female Mojave

 As for recessives though, i will most likely buy mating pair's of hets to save cash and simply produce the Homo versions myself. 

Robin

----------


## Royal Tartan

spent 2775 GBP on a year old female Bumblebee...oh how I wish I was stateside!!!

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

Most I've ever spent on a 'single' ball is around 300, I've spent 700 on a trio of hets that unfortunately went bad during shipping,and my new mark will probably be 8 or 900 once I put some money down for an axanthic from 8ball. but I'd say my cap for probably the next 5yrs is at 2.5k, but It all depends on my job, when I land a better job that cap will move up a bit.

----------


## lovepig78

most ive spent on a snake is 3k on a female mojave...

----------


## ja-rod4545

$200 is the most ive every spent

----------


## PythonWallace

I have spent $1,300 on a pair - spider.pastel, $1000 on my male albino, and I'll be sending the balance this week for a $1,050 trio with an adult mojave male. I'm done until NARBC (crap, that's in less than 2 weeks!  :Very Happy:  ), but once I start breeding and making some money back I would spend as much as I could afford for a snake I really wanted.

----------


## Roswell

Me too. The best i can afford is usually what i aim for. Sometimes thought it also depends on how badly i want that particular snake. In that case i might spend a little more than i can afford.

----------


## gncz73

well my first  morph i bought in 2004 cost me 2000 then a week later i spent about 7000 when i did that i said i was done but then i had a line on my next one and i dished out almost 10000 and stoped for a little till this year when i bought my latest morph for 1800

----------


## Alice

One of the key pieces of info is when you bought the snake you paid the most $$ for.  I bought my first bp (a NERD lemon pastel) several years ago when pastels were around $2500 each. At that time, pins were $20,000, pieds were $15,000, and if I remember correctly, BELs were $100,000.  :eek: 


The most I've spent so far is $5000 but if I see a snake that I think would add to my breeding program and I can swing it . . . . well . . . . I'd probably buy it.

----------


## Greenlover

the most iv ever spent on a snake was 80 it was my sand boa... 
 my Male normal ball python was only fifty hes awesome
but id like to get into some heavy breeding in a few years ( we will see how it goes) pied is gonna be my next one how much does one of those run ( average) ? also would like an albino and so many others id say max 5 grand but... if i hook in right who knows 15? max if i cant get what ever i want for that then i dont think i want the snake  :Razz:  but thats all in the long future at the time all i could do is payments 500 a payment .... untell its payd off i geuss  :Razz:

----------


## bonheki

i dont gotta bp but if i had money i would buy a black eye lunestetic blue eye lunestetic,pie blad,omg i would get alot lets just say that lol

----------


## Ginevive

I think that I posted in this thread before. I would spend only what I could afford to on a morph at any given time. I would not go into debt or pawn my engagement ring; if I would do that, I'd have one Pied and one pretty irate husband in my house!  :Wink:  I am all for striking up trades and such.. this is how I am getting my future Lemon and Pied.

----------


## NightLad

I’m in the process of saving for a major purchase in the near-ish (1-2 years) future, so I knew that I could not go totally nuts on the BP I got. Fortunately, one of the morphs that fit my budget also happened to be one of my favorites – the Mohave!

Now I have a great snake that didn’t bust my savings, *and* he has the potential to father another of my (unaffordable) morphs, the Blue Eyed Leucistic. Who knows what the future might hold?  :Very Happy:  (My brother-in-law is keen on getting a BP, or several, himself!)

----------


## Argentra

For me, it's not how much would I spend...it's how much CAN I spend.  :Smile: 

Considering that I just spent $230 or so on a display cage for my current normal BP and my BF, Ari, will probably never forgive me for it... I don't think I'll ever be able to own another BP, let alone a morph.

However, if some wonderful twist of fate occurred and we had lots of extra money, I might see if I could work out a payment plan or skills trade or something for my favorite morph: a Bumblebee!

----------


## Piper's Balls

I purchased 1.1 Pieds earlier this year for 5,200.00. The price for me depends on what project I am most interested in and what morph I need to accomplish my goal...that being said I feel I have a pretty good base morph collection and feel I can make some important morphs from what I already have given some time.

----------


## stangs13

I am willing to pay really anything for what I want. Jas I want 1.1 normal mojos por favor!

----------


## Whittney32

Right now (if I could.. college student :-) ) I would buy an Axanthic. By far my favorite morph! And I would pay what it took to get a high quality VPI.

----------


## Ginevive

Right now, my current snake budget for 2008 additions, is the $700 that I am spending this month. Once I produce some babies later this year (provided the Ball Python gods and goddesses are kind to me) that will widen the pool of what I can add to my collection come autumn '08.
But I am selling some collectibles that are just lying around gathering dust. This is my advice to others who are not loaded, who might not have the $$ that you want for a reasonably-priced morph. Sell things on ebay; have a garage sale; Craigslist; use your paper's classifieds.

----------


## Brock Wagner

My wife says I spend to much on new snakes!

Brock

----------


## ADEE

I cant say I would set a limit to how much i *would* spend.. there was a time when i said there was no way i would spend more than $100 on any snake, after all its *just* a snake ((bite my tounge)) to think how much ive invested already and im waiting for my spider female to come home, i would have to say i wouldnt spend more than a grand. i can buy a horse with just a little more money than that and that just seems wrong in my eyes. so i would have to say, for now no more than a grand.. although im in no position to spend that right now on a snake, but someday  :Weirdface:

----------


## wnieuwenhuis

Here in europe the prices are a bit higher. I've spend about 1200 dollar on my spider and 1400 on my het. pieds. Tis year I'll try to buy a 06 pin female. It will cost over 2000... 

Greetz

----------


## lovemetalivy8

If I had the money... I would buy whatever made me happy..  :Very Happy: 

 (whether it be a cherry red lamborghini, or a hot pied..)

  BUT.... 


                 that doesn't look very feasable at the moment.. 


 But one day, when I finish med school, and I'm a famous surgeon... I'll have my lamborghini and hot snakes..   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

I can't see myself spending more than 5k on a ball, now if a one of a kind boa was offered that I wanted, I would gladly come up with that money

----------


## Beardedragon

i spent $800 on my lesser. Once im at the daytona expo this year im planning on droping $4000 on a bunch of balls( lots of normals but only $1000 maybe $2000 on a single morph)

I could see myself spending alot on alot of snakes, but never one. the ones that cost 10k are not attractive to me and that would by my tops

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

My frist visible morph was less than 500.00... my hets hypos... the same.

But the more I look at my long term projects, most of which involve at least one co-dom (super forms included), combined with at least one recessive (on occasion two). I realize that I have to start actually breaking down and buying female morphs, as well as codoms, het for recessive. 

Right now my next preferred combo is an 06 female - codom het for recessive - 1500-1750.

Hopefully as I generate a bit of revenue from my snakes this season (knocking on everything remotely looking like wood!) then I can trade for a few of the more visible hets that I like (YBs,etc). All the ingredient snakes that are sexy version of the normals. 

Those have appealed to me from day one.

Also for future projects... I think I need to start with 1 full morph and one het, vs. 2 hets. If for no other reason than to ensure my offspring have a 100% genetics, and can be raised up, traded, or sold based on that certainty.

Bruce

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

That being said... I saw a pair of het toffees for 15.000... and have to say... if I had the money. *looks skyward for windfall*... then I would add them in a second.

 :Smile: 

B

----------


## Austin236

I paid $700 for a 9ft Albino Green Burmese thats the most ive ever thrown down for a reptile.

----------


## Knytemare

the most i have ever spent on a snake was $70, on a baby mexican black kingsnake. First snake tho, buuut eventually when i start breeding i wouldnt mind taking risks and spending 5 some thousand but depends if i get things up and going with my own breeding business OR if i had a bunch of extra money lol

----------


## NomiGold

As of right now, I do not think I could feasibly spend more than $500 to $1000 (and on the low range of that) on any single Ball Python, being a student and all. Food, Housing, school, and care of any existing pets all has to come first before investment into morphs. 

Now, if I happened to win the lottery, who knows? But as a hobbyist and not a breeder, I do not know if I would make any large investments (10K plus).

----------


## mykee

$7000; male spider.

----------


## J.Vandegrift

My biggest purchase was 5k for a hatchling het Lavender female back in 05.

----------


## Seru1

NOrmally I'd never see myself paying more than 2k. Unless it was a champagne. Thats the only thing I'd really dig deep for.

----------


## alan1

more than £10k ($15k+)- not sure what the exchange rate was back then...

----------


## A.VinczeBPs

As of so far, $5000 is the most I've spent on one ball python.
However, I'd spend any amount on something I liked if I had the money. :Wink:

----------


## Shadera

> How much have you spent


Can I refuse to answer this on the grounds that I may incriminate myself?  Or that my husband might see it?   :ROFL: 

Most I've spent so far is about $2000 on a single animal, but if I had the cash in hand I'd certainly spend more on certain morphs.  Ultramel and Crystal Special come to mind.

----------

_loonunit_ (08-13-2010)

----------


## loonunit

$1600, 2008 female pied. 

I've seen animals in the $2000-$5000 range that I've known were awesome deals and would easily pay me back and then some in the near future... but I really can't afford more than $1500 at any one time. Maybe that'll change when I start producing and selling my own animals, but right now, it doesn't matter--I can only buy what I can actually afford.

It's also the case that I treat my $1000 animals differently. I'm MUCH more paranoid--I treat them like they're made of glass! Which isn't necessarily _better_ for them.

If I had a $5k animal in the house, I think I'd be afraid to go to work.

----------


## beeboy3

*I spent $1000 cdn on 900g female albino and $700 on 600g butter female.*

----------


## Sean : EbN

Well I bought a Pinstripe way back when for $25,000.00 and a the day the Powerball hatched I bought a male Spotnose for $25,000.00  There is a long list of 5-digits that I purchased way back when but just a few weeks ago was the 10th anniversary of EbN so I've been supporting myself and my employees for a while on the money I spent... 

I'd do it again ANY DAY!!

----------

_Sarin_ (09-02-2010),_Shadera_ (08-18-2010)

----------


## Hilltop

well i spent 1200 on my second ball, and over 5 for a couple more since but i could see 25 hunny pretty easy :Wink:

----------


## ptate

The most I've spent so far on a single bp was 2k. I can see myself spending up to 10k for the right snake.

----------


## TessadasExotics

Well I am taking this as in if "money wasn't an issue". I would def spend 100k on a one of a kind speciman. Look at the Toffy ball. I would have spent 100k on that for sure.

----------


## JibbaJabba

> I spent four figures on my FIRST ball python. (And so far only!)


Me 2. My first ball was a 950gr Blue Eyed Lucy (Lesser/Lesser) female.

----------


## ace_singapore

Yes if possible, any amount up to the sky.  But realistically, 2K for one snake and the rest I will go the more fun way to get it, produce on my own.  :Smile:

----------


## MordreTheBP

i wouldnt go over 500 bucks..... but im not a breeder !! have to spend money to make money.. and buying the hottest morphs out there will make some even more sick morphs he can double the price.... so if i was a breeder... i would spend upwards of 80k...... but im happy with my under 100 normal!!!

----------


## El Gran Pito

> I cant say I would set a limit to how much i *would* spend.. there was a time when i said there was no way i would spend more than $100 on any snake, after all its *just* a snake ((bite my tounge)) to think how much ive invested already and im waiting for my spider female to come home, i would have to say i wouldnt spend more than a grand. i can buy a horse with just a little more money than that and that just seems wrong in my eyes. so i would have to say, for now no more than a grand.. although im in no position to spend that right now on a snake, but someday


LOL, this happens the same to me!!! I used to say "I will never buy a +$1200 snake", well, the pastel clown in the avatar is mine... $4,500.00 so I think I should better stay quiet LOL. 

regards

----------


## dembonez

id spend around 700 for a bumblebee but only because it is my favorite morph otherwise probably no more than 400

----------


## wRobio

In the day, I said I wouldn't buy anything more that the best morph I could make was worth (at that point ghosts were in the $1200 range).... Now that I have the champagne het. Ghost I could easily see spending 15k someday for something pretty new, or over 50k for something freshly imported

----------


## insangelic

The most I ever spent was 4k on one snake... but I'm a single female with no kids or mortgage to deal with. For the longest time I said I can't spend more than 2k on anything tangible besides some electronics, cars and real estate. That was the practical logical side talking but... once you're bit... you're bit.

----------


## Subdriven

See..  the most I've spent in 1,100 on a single snake..   BUT I can see things turning around for me in the near future and would spend 5-10k on the right snake for the right project!   :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## wax32

The most so far for ONE snake, $400. But I did spend $1400 on snakes this year. I am trying to scrape up enough savings for a $750ish snake next year, probably a pastel lesser.

----------


## dembonez

Only because its my favorite Morph id spend $700.00 on a bumblebee otherwise probably $500 or less

----------


## shorty54

Well, if I had the money to spend. I'd spend whatever the snake I wanted cost. But, for now the most I can afford is 1k! But, I'd have to save for that!

----------


## spitzu

I would probably pay 2k for a silver bullet/streak but they'll be cheaper than that by the time I get the funds together, and I'll definitely be getting a champagne if they ever drop to around 2k.

----------


## Goodness_Gracious13

200$ is the most I've spent so far, but after this bank job I am going to pull goes through, maybe I'll buy bananas to make a nice belt.

----------


## monk90222

> The most I have spent so far on a single BP is $1400....But sky is the limit to what I would spend....If I am in a position to acquire a morph that I want, I wouldn't let price deter me....Can't put a price tag on your dreams...


I wrote the above quote in 2007..lol....it's now 2010 and I just plunked down 4K on something...

----------


## waltah!

> I wrote the above quote in 2007..lol....it's now 2010 and I just plunked down 4K on something...


 100 cases of Four Loco?

----------


## snakesRkewl

> I'll definitely be getting a champagne if they ever drop to around 2k.


Save fast, There was one on Kingsnake recently for $2250 I think it was  :Razz:

----------


## bubblz

_It's been a cool minute but the most I have ever spent was 700._

----------


## drifter0069

im cheap.... just spent $59 on my first normal. wow.....im outta my league lol

----------


## EchoPyrex

If I had the money I'd buy anything and everything  :Very Happy:

----------


## wendhend

It looks like this thread's been around awhile..... and prices have defninitely come down, haven't they? I think the most I've spent on a ball python was about $1800, and I have not had any regrets about it. I am very fortunate to have the type of job that allows me to pick up extra shifts pretty frequently, so it's pretty easy to compensate for my snake splurges..... and maybe a little too easy to get carried away!

----------


## Monster Dodge

If its your passion and what you love money is no object. I have spent $5K on a Supercharger for my car to make another 150 RWHP...lol 

Some people dont understand that just like some people dont understand dropping $10K on a snake.

----------


## Wapadi

Well I am pretty new to the BP breeding/ collecting but the most I have spent is $700 on my high white male pied.  But I would spent a ton on a Axanthic BumbleBee!!

----------


## lilg

Currently I'm lookin to spend $400-$1000. A pair of Mojaves, Ghost, Lesser, Albino, Axanthic, or maybe a Pied or Ivory. :Snake:

----------


## Denial

5 or 6 grand is the most I could spend on one type of morph

----------


## Homegrownscales

I really want x1000000 Is a woma hidden gene. Females are like 4k males are 7k. My dream is a male. Well see when I get a little closer. That's what I'm filling my piggy bank for

----------


## SAMPSON-BP

$250 on a male mojave is the most I've spent....so far! Paying $600 for a pair of pastel het hypos, and by the end of this year probably going to drop another $650 on a female butter, and $650 on a female pin. I can see myself spending up to $5,000 in the future on certain morphs though.

----------


## Skittles1101

I'd say 1-2.5k, but probably only if there was a payment plan in the works. Unfortunately, I have these responsibilites like my apartment, my electricity, my car, oh and my son that get in the way of spending rediculous amounts of money on myself.  :Wink: 

With that said, (totally joking, my son doesn't get in the way!), I am blessed that I have a 4 y/o that is just as in love with ball pythons as I am. In fact, if he had it HIS way, I would be spending over 25k on 1 snake. We watched Raphy Martinez's youtube video on some snakes at NERD and each one he'd say "mommy, can we get THAT one?? Mommy....can we get THAT!!! one...?? OHHHHH mommy!! Can we get THAATTTTTTT one?!??!?!??!" lol

http://www.youtube.com/user/raphymartinez

----------


## jamesa2580

> I'd say 1-2.5k, but probably only if there was a payment plan in the works. Unfortunately, I have these responsibilites like my apartment, my electricity, my car, oh and my son that get in the way of spending rediculous amounts of money on myself. 
> 
> With that said, (totally joking, my son doesn't get in the way!), I am blessed that I have a 4 y/o that is just as in love with ball pythons as I am. In fact, if he had it HIS way, I would be spending over 25k on 1 snake. We watched Raphy Martinez's youtube video on some snakes at NERD and each one he'd say "mommy, can we get THAT one?? Mommy....can we get THAT!!! one...?? OHHHHH mommy!! Can we get THAATTTTTTT one?!??!?!??!" lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/raphymartinez


Aww, that's real cute. I have a 3 and a half year old little girl and she loves them because I do. She'll pet a few but loves watching the mousies. I breed ASF's and have about 20+ little guys running around. I haven't yet explained that they are food. That conversation is hopefully a few years away  :Smile: 
I'm glad your son is so enthusiastic and supportive! That's awesome.
Jim

----------


## jamesa2580

I'm in the 1-2.5k category. There isn't anything out there right now I think would be worth a 5k + investment. For 1-2k, you can make the 5k animal in a season or two (hopefully)

----------


## AlbinoBall

Prices sure have come down I paid $300 for my High Contrast Albino Ball. I'm with Lgray23 tons of responsiblitys that take alot of my money LOL. Also I fly RC Helicopters which that alone is alot especially when you go down. :-(

----------


## lk_holla

> If its your passion and what you love money is no object. I have spent $5K on a Supercharger for my car to make another 150 RWHP...lol


hehe.. this sounds like my boyfriend. unfortunately for him, I told him that if he wants to make any mods on his truck, then I can spend an equal amount on snake related things. Good thing we're both broke right now and he made his first big mod before I told him this.

but back to the question, I probably wouldn't spend more than a $2K even if I could afford more. i've only been in the hobby a couple of years now and i've already seen prices drop significantly with a lot of morphs I thought were 'unattainable'.

----------


## drillmaster180

> Depends.  For a normal, maybe $100 tops. But in a few years I want to get a pied, so I'm totally willing to spend up to $3k or so for that.


How many of those pied ball pythons would you like for 3k ea?

----------


## AJs Snake House

The most Ive spent was $175 for my 07 spider male and 08 lemon pastel male (proven breeder many times over  :Very Happy: ) they are worth their weight in gold just for being such studs.  :Cool: 
Heres what I paid for my others...

Normal female 1700 g. = FREE
1500g Pastel female, 1200g pastel het pied male, 1400g het orange ghost female, 1100g oddball dinker male and a breeding rack with 6 tubs = $400
2010 pastel female = $125
2011 fire male = $125
2008 Normal female =$75

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I can't remember if I posted in this thread. I looked through it and didn't see myself so I'll go ahead and post. 

The most I've spend for a single ball python is $600 on my female pinstripe. Now, if I had extra money to throw around I don't think I'd necessarily put a limit on what I'd spend, but realistically, I think I wouldn't spend more than 2k on a single snake if I saved up for a while. But hey, if I were to win the lottery, you bet your bum I'd buy several really nice 5k+ snakes.

----------


## Andy_G

The only thing that has stoped me from spending 10k on a ball python is the lack of 10k. Otherwise I spent over 2k each for my platinum and phantom males when I first got them.

----------


## spitzu

I'd pay 10k+ for a banana if I had it.  I keep trying to save up but something always comes up and kills my plans.  Just hired an electrician to add 2 new circuits in the snake room and one for the wife's stupid spa and that was just over $2K.   :Taz:

----------


## Nektu

The most I've paid, so far, was around $100 for my female pastel. But since I bought both the male and female together he took $50 off. Otherwise it would have been $150 just for her. I couldn't spend more than a few hundred for a snake. My wife would kill me.

----------


## mdfreak2

> cueball blew 15k on a single ball once


and what kind of bp was it

----------


## nick_kennedy25

750 is the most i ever dropped on one snake, but if i had the money and NERD had a male CORAL GLOW(20k) it would change ownership.

----------


## VicShell

i would pay up to 5k anything past that and the wifey would probably put me out to pasture  :Tears:

----------


## OtterGoRun

Boy, am I out of my league!  I spent around $60-$80 for my normals.  I could see spending up to $150, but not much more than that.  The most I have ever spent on a single animal was my cinnacot hedgehog, at $225.  I'm surprised I spent that much considering how short their lifespan is, but I fell in love with him.  It was a great time while he lasted  :Tears:

----------


## mark and marley

id spend how much a baby panda pied costs or an all black bp.what are those called???
how much would a panda pied and the black bp cost???? :Confused:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I have spent over 2 grand on a single BP more than once, but unless I was rich, I wouldn't spend more than that on one when I can make my own. It may take longer but it's more rewarding.

----------


## Redneck_Crow

So far the most I've spent to date has been $1000.

Once my females get breeding age I'd be willing to spend up to $3000 for the right male to cross with them.

----------


## Xan Powers

> id spend how much a baby panda pied costs or an all black bp.what are those called???
> how much would a panda pied and the black bp cost????


the all black bp would be either a super cinny or a super black pastel. IMO the super black pastel is a tad darker than the super cinny. costs... I have no idea. 

most I've spent to date is zip lol. the proven pastel male was bought as a gift for me from my lovely girlfriend. I am planning to drop about 1k in snakes in the next few months now that my income is double what it was  :Very Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## ThunderPaws

I would easily spend 5K on a ball.  I just cant find a banana spider toffee champagne 100% het for lavender for sale......

Bill

----------


## joshm

But not a penny more!

----------


## Evenstar

Good poll....  I could see myself saving up for something I consider really special and blowing $1000.  But I can't see spending more than that.  If I had the means, I _might_ consider double that, but that's about it.....

----------


## deathfromabove

> cueball blew 15k on a single ball once


im very interested in seeing what a 15k dollar snake looks like  :Surprised:  ......... can u post a pic?

----------


## Rock star Reptile

3k is about where I am at. I actually have bought over a 2 year period a 3k & 2.5k & a 2k..
Some day I hope to buy more.. Or trade..  :Very Happy:

----------


## ms381

I know it's not massive amounts but I spent 6000 Danish kroner, In to dollars I think it's about 1000 bucks for a stinger bee, my girlfriend was extremely angry but with the promise of some beautiful babies I managed to survive an attack!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:

----------


## mommanessy247

spent $300 on my female mojo but unfortunately my budget limit stops at $1,000 when considering other morphs. but otherwise i'd be all over the banana killer bee and the GHI mojave. 
 :Bowdown:  to both of those little gems.
the 2 other bp's i see in my future are the pumpkin piebald (must be 50/50 white/pattern) and a bumblebee like this...
(kudos to freakie frog for this one. :Good Job: )



that turned into this...(this is what got my attention on the bumblebee)

----------


## python_addict

well i spent a couple hundred on my caramel.......lol more like 7 but im about to spend just as much on a killerbee now

----------


## William McCall

I spent  $4,500 on a pair of het for albino balls back in 1997 Male 1k- female 3..I'm not really sure if I have a limit. my limit is soley dependent on my expendable income.

----------

_Thom Noble_ (03-26-2016)

----------


## purplemuffin

I am not big enough to afford to spend the 100k or even 50k on a single animal to get ahead in the breeding game.. But I do want to buy quality animals, so I'm willing to pay for quality animals! I'll spend a couple thousand on an animal for sure!

----------

_Thom Noble_ (03-26-2016)

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

Wow, looking at when this thread started and where prices are now is crazy. The most I'd be willing to spend would be 500. The most I've ever spent is $35 on a female normal lol.. Still trying to stay 200 or under until I can make enough money for more expensive snake  :Smile:

----------


## 3ofSwords

500-1000  for me

----------


## tuffstuff07

> Wow, looking at when this thread started and where prices are now is crazy. The most I'd be willing to spend would be 500. The most I've ever spent is $35 on a female normal lol.. Still trying to stay 200 or under until I can make enough money for more expensive snake


I dunno how far away u r from Illinois but there is a male spider on fauna for 50 bucks.

The tinley park show killed me. I got a heck of a deal though. I got a 66% female pied and a male pied ball for 775 so that's the most I spent.  If u add in everything from that day I dropped a grand easy. Between the rack thermostat and the pair.  But as most have said its an investment plus the wife wanted a pied and she loved that pattern.  Just gotta hope now she won't wanna keep all the babies lol.

----------


## ClarkT

I spent $1,200 on one snake. The most I'd spend depends on how much trade value I can get for the things this one produces...

----------


## Mft62485

I've spent more on one snake then I said I would when I first voted on this poll almost a year ago. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pingure

Most I' ve paid, or am paying on currently, is 350 on a lesser female, but I would spend up to 5k or so on a high end multi gene, but only when the day comes I can do that until then I will attempt to breed for what I want.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

20-25k is about my limit

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

The most I've spent has been $800, but my limit would be $5,000. I'd rather wait for the price of a new morph to drop if it's higher than that.

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

The most I would spend would be $2,000 on a visual morph, any more and I would just have to buy a couple of hets (if recessive of course) or wait till the prices decrease.  The most I have spent on a morph was $800 for a female albino around 4 years ago.  Great post, I'm glad it got resurrected again!

----------


## python_addict

> well i spent a couple hundred on my caramel.......lol more like 7 but im about to spend just as much on a killerbee now


yeah spend alot of money on a snake that dies a few months later.....I wont spend that much on another for a while

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

I can't say that I would spend 10-20k on one snake even if I were in the financial position to. I just don't see the market being there for resale of that kind of animal. Maybe I'm wrong but I would think finding high end buyers would be more difficult. That's not the type of clientele frequenting your local herp expos lol. But if my collection of breeders continues to go well and we continue to produce quality offspring I would say 2-4000 dollar animals will be in our future in the next 3-5 years. (keepin fingers crossed)

----------


## Hip

Of course if the money were available, sky's the limit. But realistically speaking as a simple lover of snakes not a breeder about $500. to $750. But but would not spend over $1500. That being blue collar reality.

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Most I ever spent on a single ball was $1200, I might be willing to pay up to 2k.

----------


## pbjtime8908

so far my highest is 520 for a double co-dom. at this point in time maybe 1k on something i really really want. later who knows.

----------


## Kodieh

The most I've ever spent on a single snake at a single time was a $100 for my Mojave or for my lesser. 

I spent $80 on cinny female recently, and $100 on a het VPI pair. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## satomi325

The most I've spent was $1200 on a single snake. I may be willing to do $2000 max for the right snake, but haven't found or bothered looking for one that high yet. I'd rather just wait for the price to drop.

----------

_Kodieh_ (10-29-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

So far my highest is $150, second is $125. ATM that's the highest I could go without a payment plan

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

$2,000 on my orange dream male.. and i saved up for him for a whiiiile. ate a lot of ramen noodles for this little bugger. but i love him.  :Embarassed:  realistically, i could see myself spending up to 10K on a snake, but not from my day job money. i plan on saving back as much money from the snakes i produce as i can, and all the money i "make" going back into my hobby.. so if i ever have 10K sitting in my snake account and see something i absolutely love, i'll buy it. but i have a problem.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moghue

The most i ever sepnt for one is $125 for my pastel female. i honestly couldnt see spending more then maybe 500 if i ever get my finances in a better state. although i i do really want a panda pied so who knows i might spend more if i ahd it for one of them.

----------


## Artemille

Spent $1200 on my Fire Honeybee. Most of mine were in the 300-500 range, with a couple under $100. 

I try to live frugally in general and put a ton into savings. I have a big fund that goes toward vacation (mostly geek conventions) and two small funds for my husband and I's hobbies. 
Right now my fund is living off of PayPal Bill Me Later, but it will be balanced in time to get myself a birthday incubator. :3

----------


## Mike41793

$863 and worth every penny!!! :p

----------


## 3skulls

> $863 and worth every penny!!! :p


Which one?

I think the most I have paid was in the mid 300 range including shipping. That includes all my snakes.

----------


## Marrissa

1,100 shipped on a female clown. After the pastel ax my most spent will at least double for the two males I plan to add. Then I *think* I'm done for a while. I don't need anymore females. I can't think of any more attainable genes I need in female form. I'm going to need an enchi jigsaw male, ax fire male, and a GHI eventually.

----------


## sho220

Paid $1000 for this guy back in 2006

----------


## Mike41793

> Which one?
> 
> I think the most I have paid was in the mid 300 range including shipping. That includes all my snakes.


Female cinnamon.  :Good Job:

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

I'd spend no more than $1000.00. Most likely if it was something I wanted I'd look to only spend 500-800. But the snakes I want don't run that much,besides Pieds.. I want a mojave and lesser and pastel lesser and an albino.. A few of my favorite snakes out there

as for the most I've spent,lol,well that's $100. I only have 2 snakes. A ghost and black pastel. Ghost was $75 and black Pas was $100

----------


## Expensive hobby

I'll bring up an old one...

The most I'd spend is right at $1000-$1200.

The most expensive snake I have right now is a $1000 1.0 Dominican Red Mountain Boa and I plan on buying a 0.1 soon.


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I like looking back at the prices of what are now common morphs.

But to answer the original 6+ year old post, most I've spent on a single snake was 1,000. Most at one time was 1,700 for a group. If those snakes do well for me, I'll more than likely be spending more.

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

So far i've only spent $200 on a lesser and spider pair but considering the snake will live for more then a quarter of your life my next one will be a couple grand if my wife isnt there to stop me lol

----------


## jtipton

> I like looking back at the prices of what are now common morphs.


I agree.   The most I ever spent on one snake was $1300 on my male mystic in 2011. Just so I could make a mystic potion that I couldn't afford $3500 at the time. The not so funny thing is that this is the first year that he will breed, so I still don't have my potion and now mystics are going for like $300 and you can buy a potion for cheaper than I paid for the mystic. :Tears:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I've dropped $1400 on a single snake. 

If I had the money, I'd spend up to 5k on one.

----------


## Badgemash

I found the receipts for my first two big purchases, I went directly from my first bp, a male normal (who I still have and love very much) to $2,500 and $1,800, two days apart.

----------


## bcr229

Wow - the most I ever spent was $700 and that was for a 3-gene male.  I couldn't imagine dropping thousands on a single-gene animal.

----------

_Kodieh_ (01-07-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

So far the most ive spent is $325 on my desert enchi who was my second bp

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Zach Cedor

I'd spend 10k if I could new job opportunity let me bring my actual amount closer to 2k though

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------


## BALLZY

> I agree.   The most I ever spent on one snake was $1300 on my male mystic in 2011. Just so I could make a mystic potion that I couldn't afford $3500 at the time. The not so funny thing is that this is the first year that he will breed, so I still don't have my potion and now mystics are going for like $300 and you can buy a potion for cheaper than I paid for the mystic.


Yesterday at the all Maryland show there were 2 $100 Mystic males available. #MarketCrash

----------


## HeadSetJones

Bought my first and only ball for 15 bucks. Normal girl who is beautiful. My corn snake was a free rescue found by a security guard on a college campus. 

That said, I Don't think I'd spend over 400 on any morph. I like to dream though. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------


## jtipton

> Yesterday at the all Maryland show there were 2 $100 Mystic males available. #MarketCrash


Thanks for rubbing salt in the wound Ballzy. LOL

----------


## JMinILM

Have spent around $1000 for several different ones.

----------


## 200xth

Spent $1000+ for a couple of mine.

----------


## Powerline Reptiles

1575,...and it was a STEAL.

----------

_Joshua Jasper_ (01-24-2014)

----------


## Joshua Jasper

$2500 each for my Puma and my Banana Spider are the most expensive individual snakes in my collection of 66. I'm currently finishing paying off a $5,400 package which will be my largest investment but that's for 9 snakes :-) 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk

----------


## Derrick

sad to say 10k

----------


## FloridaReptileRanch

> sad to say 10k


Why sad? I wonder why big spenders don't post or own up to how much they spend? 

I bought a male enchi het sunset and a female het sunset for $35k. 

Cinnibamboo male for about $17k

Lavender snow male yearling for $20k and two 2013's for a lot but I seriously don't remember how much. 

Super bamboo female for less than the 30k asking price but a whole lot of money. 

Super bongo for $13k or so

There's lots more under the 10k range and some more over the $10k range that are a secret for now.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Why sad? I wonder why big spenders don't post or own up to how much they spend? 
> 
> I bought a male enchi het sunset and a female het sunset for $35k. 
> 
> Cinnibamboo male for about $17k
> 
> Lavender snow male yearling for $20k and two 2013's for a lot but I seriously don't remember how much. 
> 
> Super bamboo female for less than the 30k asking price but a whole lot of money. 
> ...


So wait, you have easily more than $100,000 invested in ball pythons but you don't even have a website yet?


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## FloridaReptileRanch

> So wait, you have easily more than $100,000 invested in ball pythons but you don't even have a website yet?
> 
> 
> I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop


Actually, my website was just completed today, I believe. I haven't made the final check yet though. Now I just have to get the bank info set up and upload pics and done. I didn't think it was important to have a website up if I didnt have anything to sell. Ya' know? This isn't my first rodeo.  :Wink:

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Actually, my website was just completed today, I believe. I haven't made the final check yet though. Now I just have to get the bank info set up and upload pics and done. I didn't think it was important to have a website up if I didnt have anything to sell. Ya' know? This isn't my first rodeo.


Lol don't take offense to it, didn't mean it that way. It was just funny looking at that kinda collection without a website. Some people are like super small time with the works for a site.

Judging by the coin you drop I'd guess this isn't your first rodeo lol.

Btw, wanna race your vette vs my stang for pinks?  :Wink: 




I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## Marrissa

> Why sad? I wonder why big spenders don't post or own up to how much they spend? 
> 
> I bought a male enchi het sunset and a female het sunset for $35k. 
> 
> Cinnibamboo male for about $17k
> 
> Lavender snow male yearling for $20k and two 2013's for a lot but I seriously don't remember how much. 
> 
> Super bamboo female for less than the 30k asking price but a whole lot of money. 
> ...


I wouldn't go advertising what I paid for for high dollar stuff because I wouldn't feel comfortable knowing that other people know. Just like it makes me rather uncomfortable when my roommies friends come over and wonder how much I spent on my snakes. Theft happens. It's not hard to stuff a ball python in your coat and walk off. Or smash a window.

----------


## FloridaReptileRanch

> Lol don't take offense to it, didn't mean it that way. It was just funny looking at that kinda collection without a website. Some people are like super small time with the works for a site.
> 
> Judging by the coin you drop I'd guess this isn't your first rodeo lol.
> 
> Btw, wanna race your vette vs my stang for pinks? 
> 
> 
> I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop


Well thank and no offense taken. Race for pinks? Haha no way. I like that car too much!

----------


## FloridaReptileRanch

> I wouldn't go advertising what I paid for for high dollar stuff because I wouldn't feel comfortable knowing that other people know. Just like it makes me rather uncomfortable when my roommies friends come over and wonder how much I spent on my snakes. Theft happens. It's not hard to stuff a ball python in your coat and walk off. Or smash a window.


Very true but I don't let anyone over to the shop. Also, most of the snakes I bought were publicly advertised. So, I don't see the point in hiding it. I hope it lets you guys see that I have nothing to hide, that I'm honest about my business and hopefully it will earn me some sales in the future.

----------


## ZacharyPoller

I would spend any amount of money if I saw a promising dinker project, or a wild caught with a promising new gene bc then i have the rights and only one breeding that snake and I could surly charge what I paid for a single clutch and after that the price would go down bc of course there will be others breeding my clutch now. Im sure any breeder out there would pay a lot of money to get there hands on a new gene snake, it would be a dream come true most are passionate who breed and its not about the money so it would be great to know that you where the first to own that specific gene.

----------


## jessica87

Living from paycheck to paycheck and with plenty of animals around my apartment already, (Well if I didn't have all my animals I would spend 1k), but in reality I would top about $300 for a firefly, love the pattern.

----------


## jmiles50

The most I HAVE spent was $750. The most I WOULD spent depended on the market, and my finances.

----------


## CptJack

Under 500 - maybe a little more for a really pretty snake that caught my attention.

Pretty sure I'm an outlier, but I'm not interested in breeding and as pretty as I find some of the morphs, they're still just ball pythons.  BP aren't particularly display animals, and as far as 'pet' goes, the paint job doesn't make that much difference.  Offer me the right albino and I'd bump it up to more than the 500, but otherwise ... I don't think I'd spent more than 2 to 300.00, and that'd be a common morph or a bigger snake.

----------


## JoRandom

> Under 500 - maybe a little more for a really pretty snake that caught my attention.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm an outlier, but I'm not interested in breeding and as pretty as I find some of the morphs, they're still just ball pythons.  BP aren't particularly display animals, and as far as 'pet' goes, the paint job doesn't make that much difference.  Offer me the right albino and I'd bump it up to more than the 500, but otherwise ... I don't think I'd spent more than 2 to 300.00, and that'd be a common morph or a bigger snake.


This. Love looking at the higher end morphs, but looking is all it will ever be.

----------


## colton62

Being 17 right now not very much lol. But maybe when I'm older depending on my job and where I'm at during the future snake breeding wise i could see myself buying a few high end morphs.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## raisinjelly

Good time for a thread like this to pop back up. I've been wondering lately if sometime in the future, after I've gained a decent bit of hands-on experience, I'd want to get BEL. It's been one of my dream pets for a few years now. $1,000+ is a pretty big chunk of money to spend on just a pet, since I'm not planning on getting into breeding and thus would not make my money back by selling hatchlings. I'm kinda leery of spending money like that on living things in general, because things can happen even if care is perfect - like IBD for example - and they could end up dying just a few years in. Also as CptJack mentioned, balls don't make very good displays since they mostly chill out in their hides. Aside from handling it I probably wouldn't be seeing much of it in the enclosure. Two-way glass igloo maybe? Haha

Ah well, I have a long time to think about it. Especially if I end up having to move to be able to legally own constrictors. In the mean time, reptile fantasies are the best fantasies  :Very Happy:

----------


## satomi325

BELs are no longer in the $1000+ range. They've dropped to around $500 these days.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## raisinjelly

Wow seriously? I guess it's been quite a while since I checked. That's awesome!

----------


## AjBalls

$6,000 for my banana bumblebee. This was less than a year ago when normal bananas were still $6,000.

----------


## C2tcardin

What's the current top BP on the market price wise? I was at Repticon over the weekend and one of the breeders there said they were recently offered $30k for a snake and they turned down the offer. Don't remember what it was but he said there are only 4 in the world. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bigt0006

> What's the current top BP on the market price wise? I was at Repticon over the weekend and one of the breeders there said they were recently offered $30k for a snake and they turned down the offer. Don't remember what it was but he said there are only 4 in the world. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Top price rite now would probably be the scaleless heads aka het scaleless no scaleless have been sold only hets and the fetched a pretty hefty price.



Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spike89

The most I have spent is $80 for a normal before I realized that pet stores were such a joke. I paid $25 for my 3'7" male normal. I would pay $600 for the right one though. It would have to blow my mind though.

----------


## Spike89

I would pay extra for this but a BP is a BP. As much I love them they are what they are.

----------


## Spike89

If anyone has details on this that would be greatly appreciated.  Not trying to steal the thread though.

----------


## AjBalls

Details on what exactly? What makes the white diamond?

----------


## bigt0006

White diamond is in the BEL complex and is made from breading het russo aka het white diamond to het russo aka het white diamond also believe het russos used to be called lemon bps

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spike89

I want one pretty bad either way :'(

----------


## C2tcardin

> I want one pretty bad either way :'(


Gorgeous!  Can't say I blame you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bigt0006

Ive wanted a BEL for a while and it was my first goal for breeding when my het russo died i gave it up and started on the yb complex hopefully in a year or so ill produce some super stripes

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JPR

1200 on this girl.

----------


## Sonny1318

Back twenty so years ago, I mostly had boas. All different locales/sub species, Colombian, Surname, Guyana, Peruvian, Bolivian, Argentine, Hogg Isle. Plus Brazilian Rainbow, Dumeril. Most I would spend was 650$ tops. Now being disabled with two kids, I have three Ball Pythons. Just ordered a Pewter Blast yesterday. That being, my tops is 500$ these days.

----------


## ElizaJ

I'm new at BP's and am wondering what morphs I should start with? I'm in my teens so money can be tight. I want to breed them but have no idea where to start any ideas?

----------


## bigt0006

> I'm new at BP's and am wondering what morphs I should start with? I'm in my teens so money can be tight. I want to breed them but have no idea where to start any ideas?


Take a look at the genetics wizard and play around with it till you find something you like. Cheaper single gene morphs you could probably afford like spider, pastel, cinnamon, pin stripe and if you want recessive there's ghost and genetic stripe that you can get cheap

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ElizaJ

Thanks I really actually like the Pastels and Ghosts would spend no more than 150 now but when I get older and have money to work with than that price will raise.

----------


## bigt0006

You can get a pair of het ghosts for $200 or less and a pair of pastels for around the same if you buy quality pastels it probably be around $200

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sammiebob

Most I've spent was $80 on a proven male pin. My maximum, if I had this much money as a teen just sitting around, would probably be around $600 for a banana male or pied female or something of the sort.

----------


## JMBall's

My scale just keeps going up and up..but I'm also not married and have no kids. Haha I just put a down payment on a 2750$ fire clown and a pair of whitewash visuals for more then I should state.  Haha

----------

_se7en_ (01-15-2015)

----------


## se7en

i spent $600 on my coral glow vanilla male, but i think i'd go up to as high as $1500 for the right morph, but i'm just an amateur at this stuff  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## blue roses

So far the most i've spent on a snake is 350 on my spinner blast boy. I know i could have gotten that morph for less but the breeder already had him on FT rat pups. I think I would go to 1k if i liked what i saw and it was a morph i wanted. I am not a breeder, I just have pets.

----------


## JMBall's

> Yesterday at the all Maryland show there were 2 $100 Mystic males available. #MarketCrash


I think common multi gene codom's (3,4,5) are dead. You pay a bunch of money to get a convoluted mess of mostly worthless (from a making money back standpoint) babies when you breed unless you hit the odds and pack a few more genes in and somehow manage to get no normals or single genes snakes. I think people want new and exciting base and 2 gene snakes. Or multi ressessive and codom mixes. A fire lavender snow clown pie would hold value for a really long time. Just gotta hit those lotto odds though

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

If $50K were floating around I'd go scaleless head at this point.

Until the SH reaches my price point, I'll stick with Double Hets.....  DH Hypo Clown, DH Albino Pied, DH Axanthic Pied. Triple Hets are not far down the road here. Recessives seem to fly off the shelf.

----------


## JMBall's

> If $50K were floating around I'd go scaleless head at this point.
> 
> Until the SH reaches my price point, I'll stick with Double Hets.....  DH Hypo Clown, DH Albino Pied, DH Axanthic Pied. Triple Hets are not far down the road here. Recessives seem to fly off the shelf.


Exactly.  I'm getting in ground level on the whitewash project and it's a triple ressessive. Albino, axanthic and whitewash.  Add some clown and piebald in there...bammm! Or a lavender snow whitewash!!! Serious $$$

----------


## JMBall's

> If $50K were floating around I'd go scaleless head at this point.
> 
> Until the SH reaches my price point, I'll stick with Double Hets.....  DH Hypo Clown, DH Albino Pied, DH Axanthic Pied. Triple Hets are not far down the road here. Recessives seem to fly off the shelf.


I'd go sunset or atomic if I had the money. But no het pairs, I'd get male visuals and female hets. That way you never get possible hets. Takes out the guess work. But hey, a single high expression whitewash would get me halfway into one of those projects. Fingers crossed.

----------


## Orion

$200 for an awesome looking Cinnamon.

----------


## JMBall's

For my collection so far....10,570. Excluding shipping

----------


## Expensive hobby

Balls not so much. $200. Retics is another story. Got probably $100k+ wrapped up in retics now.

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

BeardedMTBbros (12-08-2018)

----------


## JMBall's

My next purchase will be high 5 digits

----------


## Tsanford

Most so far was $400 on my banana.

----------


## LivingwithBalls

> Most so far was $400 on my banana.


That's a good deal! Where did you buy from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tsanford

From a reptile import place here, was purchased from the repticon show in LA, I have no idea which breeder but the store owner brought it back from the show for me.

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

I suppose I should update my answer here. Most I've spent on a bp was $450, including shipping for a black pastel ghost male

----------


## Tsanford

Just spent 1650 last night on a package deal. With some haggling got 10 in the deal. 8 female, 2 males.

----------


## grcforce327

www.youtube.com/watch?v=l91ISfcuzDw

----------


## dylanjwicklund

750 picked up and saving up 2 grand for another cool snake

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## ARBallMorphs

The most I have spend on a single BP is 450 euro's,  493 dollar for a Albino 100% het. Pied female, when I am gonna pick her up I'll also pick up a Pastel Yellow Belly female for 85 euro,   93 dollars so I would be spending 586 dollar that day.

I have however spend well over 4500 dollar total for all the snakes in my collection (including the Albino 100% het Piebald, Pastel Yellow Belly and a HGWG poss. Vanilla I still have to pick up)

Looking at those numbers I think I have to stop buying more BP's at the moment, though I still want a female with Black Pastel/Cinnamon in her and preferably close to breeding size, so probably I'll buy 1 more. haha

----------


## erich_7719

Most so far was $300.00 for my phantom, but for the right one (and funding) I could see spending about 5000.

----------


## bandbaustin

I would love to get in on the recessive enhancer gene balls, they are so clean looking. But I cant see spending $2000 for a het one just yet (plus the wife would kill me). When they come down a little though definitely on my list.

----------


## dylanjwicklund

I really want a bamboo but dam they are up their around 5000 for a female and males around 7500 and that's a single gene morph 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## 8_Ball

$400-$500. If I was a breeder probably $1500.

----------


## StillBP

I just bought my two highest priced bp's this week
I gave $750 for a 1400 gram 3yr old female GHI via kingsnake
and $650 for a baby male pastel blade clown at a reptile show yesterday (Thought that was a steal)
tho if I saw one that I had to have I would spend $2500-$3000 (not that i could afford that yay for payment plans)

----------


## ChelseaV

Just spent $450 on a pastel piebald female and another $450 on a SuperFly female.

These are my most expensive so far, who knows what the future holds.

----------


## KrisGarner

I am brand new to BP's and haven't really gone high end yet.  I spent $600 on a group buy a month or so ago and will be picking up another group this weekend for just over $300, with the single price being $225 for one and the others are some normal and het babies for cheap.

Boas are another story.  The most I ever paid was $3500 for an adult female sunglow about 7 years ago to breed to a $6500 motley het albino a buddy had.  My current high dollar boas are $1k for an adult female leopard and $1200 for an adult motley het leopard male.  Total of about $5k into boas at the moment collecting over the past couple of years.

If I had the dough, I would drop $25k on a pair of Scoria boas or a pair Super Fire Diamond boas or about $17k on a pair fire diamond boas.

----------


## reptilecatlady

I bought a Spider female which as you know are on the cheaper side. I really want... more snakes, but I have to lay off on getting another one for awhile. When I get my Masters and get a job that may be how I "celebrate", but I'd probably only spend about $300 on one. But that's because I'm not wealthy.

----------


## MysticMoon001

I put down a few bucks short of $300 for my Sterling Bp Alduin. This price includes the shipping which wasn't too bad since the breeder lives in my state. Lol. Would I spend more? Possibly for a nice BEL or mystic potion. My favs in the BP world. 😍

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------


## Ben_00

spent $400 on her

----------


## Soterios

I'll jump in again. I think I've spent $350 before. That's it. I'm also just a hobby breeder out of a large walk in closet. So far breeding has 'broken even' enough that I plan to keep doing it. 

In the future if I can spend $5000-$10000 on a project that I know has the potential to pay off, I will. (given that most big projects have started to pan out by the time prices get to that point)

----------


## distaff

I just spent $165 with shipping on a corn.  Our local mom-and-pop pet store breeds BP's, and seems to price everything at $100, so that might be likely several months from now.   Could be less;  I am interested in a pet only, and I like normals.

Definately under $500.  One can easily spend that just for the enclosure and the basic equipment.  We keep a strict budget, esp. for discretionary items - a $500 plus snake just isn't going to happen.

----------


## AKA Dave

I've been incredibly lucky in that all my snakes have been under $400 at the time I bought them.  Would I pay more?  Yeah...I'm to that point in my breeding projects that I may need to for next season.

Dave

----------


## Ax01

> I've been incredibly lucky in that all my snakes have been under $400 at the time I bought them.  Would I pay more?  Yeah...I'm to that point in my breeding projects that I may need to for next season.
> 
> Dave


u got your Tex, your breeding size female Super Black Pastel, for under $400?!!

wow, that's an amazing deal. good on u!

Edit: lol i've been trying to haggle the price of hatchling Super Blacks and Super Cinnys. no one wants to play so far. Lol

----------


## Jeanne

I so want one of those camo balls....  Maybe someday..

----------


## Yodawagon

Spent $550 shipped for my kalatoa retic. It was money I recieved as a gift from when my wife's grandma died. It was to be spent on something fun. Otherwise, I don't think I could have done it.

----------


## locolobito

So far it's $460 for male pied. And that's pushing my limit

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Andylee11

$1,300 the most I spent on a single animal . It was a female Ultra Ivory Retic.

----------


## Rob

Just spent a little over 1k on my new gal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ceh23

Spent $650 for three...but it was $400 for a pair of Albinos and $250 for a Coral Glow Pastel.

----------


## Nitewolfie

I just got a morph for free! 
Um, depending on my income I'd probably spend at most $600-$800 maybe?

----------


## AlexisFitzy

The most I've spent is on my wizard ball male Mordecai (pastel orange dream yellow belly) for $750. Worth every penny to me. My budget though is about $1000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## distaff

I'm planning to spend $300 plus shipping late this Summer/Fall.  Breeder is picked out...just need to coordinate the timing with when funds are available.  I tend to spend much more on the enclosure than the animal; not sure if I'm going to go with a fancy planted Exo with this addition, or just do the minimal Sterilite tub.

----------


## Moosefriend

As a newbie to bp, I'd only go to 500 - because my local breeder is selling a BEL for 500 and I want it  :Very Happy:   (Ugh, and he's actually selling two!! Wallet, why)
It's a bit much for me right now, what with being jobless, but I can see myself buying it from him on a payment plan. 300-500 may even be a permanent limit. I don't see myself doing more than keeping pets, so attachment is worth more than genes. My ferrets were 300 each, so I'd like to stay on par with that so I don't feel... excessive



Ask me again in 5 years  :Wink:

----------


## Moosefriend

> I tend to spend much more on the enclosure than the animal;


I fear this is going to be my end  :Wink: 
As a youngster, yeah I bought the crappy "kits" for pets. Older now I know what's better, but I am also a perfectionist and very visual... 

100$ animal; 1000$ cage!

(I'm not actually spending 1k, it's an example/joke/dream)

----------


## SwedishBalls

The most expensive was about 350$ i think, lesser pastel genetic stripe. Followed by a 285$ male pied.  :Smile: 

Second that on caging.. FreedomBreeder 1575, V70 Vision and a 60tub Vision V18 really made a dent in the wallet......

----------


## LanceM

The most i've spent on a BP was $80.00 and thats for my chocolate.I also have an orange dream,super vanilla and normal for free.

----------


## Vipera Berus

It depends on the snake but quite possibly in the future some stupidly high amount - probably spend my holiday money on one and chill at home instead of going somewhere abroad.

----------


## Ba11er

as a hobbyist i cant justify the prices of top tier animals but it dosent make me want them any less.  If i was running a business and had the cash flow to afford a 10k animal i would.

----------


## kitn

I spent $550 for my bumblebee ghi from Ken Macek. After doing a lot of research and studying my possible pairings, I'm pretty pleased with what this little guy can do. He's such a gorgeous Snake and so friendly too. I feel like 800 may be my limit, if it's a pretty good ghi combo. I was first in line for a ghi bel. But it ended up having pastel in it, do the guy bumped the price up to 1000. :/ so with this being dry season for work, I had to pass. I want a female ghi combo anyways....


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk

----------


## butterballpython

The most I've spent on a ball python is $175.00 plus shipping.  I doubt I'd spend more because I don't have any plans to breed fancy morphs.  The ones I have make nice pets.  But I have spent a lot more than that on a gecko.   :Very Happy:

----------


## BMorrison

$450 for him


$650 for this little jerk!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (08-14-2016)

----------


## Kam

The most I have ever doesn't was $100. It was for the the following.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BeelzeBall._ (02-02-2017),_the_rotten1_ (01-29-2017)

----------


## Sonny1318

Wow it's funny the thread started in 2007. Imagine how prices have come down on morphs some of us could had not afforded then. Wow I seen morphs I've only dreamed of price wise, become mine.  :Smile:  And 750$ 850$ tops. But now days I see so much cool affordable stuff it's crazy.

----------

_Kam_ (02-10-2017)

----------


## cchardwick

Personally if I were an established ball python breeder and I had dozens of adult mature females at the ready and I was sitting on a pile of cash I'd spend up to $150,000 for a unique ball python.  If it were really a one of a kind snake and I could sell the babies for even $15,000 it would pay for itself and turn a profit in no time at all.  The most I spent so far for one snake is about $1,200, but I've only been in business a few years so far.

----------


## GiddyGoat

I don't ever think about spending thousands because I never plan to breed, I'm a beginner hobbyist right now. I honestly don't even see myself having more than maybe two, three snakes at the same time in the future! Haha, I like to devote my attention to a small amount of animals (like, VERY small amount) and bond with them more than having multiple and not being able to have a connection with them. No offense to those with multiple animals, I know you love them and wish the best for them, and I'm sure you're doing a great time of offering them everything that will make them happy, I'm just not good at handling that many critters at the same time and feeling great about it. 

I mean, my only ball python as of now was only $210, with the $60 shipping included (snake itself was $150). I abosolutely adore him. It doesn't take fancy colors or big price tags to make me love an animal's individual beauty. So yeah, maybe $500 if I really really wanted a snake so bad lol. 

But who knows! Maybe as time passes my views will change, I've found that once you step into reptiles you usually don't step back out, hehe.

----------

_monty_python9_ (09-12-2017)

----------


## monty_python9

> I don't ever think about spending thousands because I never plan to breed, I'm a beginner hobbyist right now. I honestly don't even see myself having more than maybe two, three snakes at the same time in the future! Haha, I like to devote my attention to a small amount of animals (like, VERY small amount) and bond with them more than having multiple and not being able to have a connection with them. No offense to those with multiple animals, I know you love them and wish the best for them, and I'm sure you're doing a great time of offering them everything that will make them happy, I'm just not good at handling that many critters at the same time and feeling great about it. 
> 
> I mean, my only ball python as of now was only $210, with the $60 shipping included (snake itself was $150). I abosolutely adore him. It doesn't take fancy colors or big price tags to make me love an animal's individual beauty. So yeah, maybe $500 if I really really wanted a snake so bad lol. 
> 
> But who knows! Maybe as time passes my views will change, I've found that once you step into reptiles you usually don't step back out, hehe.


I agree 150%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

> I agree 150%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe, I felt like I needed to reply but I don't know what to say lol. _Think of the noodles.... Thiiinnkk of the noodlesss 
_

----------

_monty_python9_ (09-12-2017)

----------


## dboeren

Personally I'm not a big ball python fan.  Getting one is not out the question, but I wouldn't spend a lot - probably $250 or less, and it would really have to catch my eye to jump ahead of the other species I'm more interested in.

----------


## Snagrio

I only have the one that I just got less than a week ago, but he was $250 (banana). Think the most I'd ever spend is $500 if I REALLY wanted to get something fancy, like a highway/freeway. But honestly if there's a second snake in my future I think I'd go with a colubrid, likely a corn, before another BP.

----------


## Namea

I don't care about morphs much so I probably wouldn't spend more than 2-300. I've never spent more than 150 though. Most of the time the snakes I've owned as pets have kinda fallen into my lap. Usually someone who knows me hears about someone who needs to rehome a snake and gives out my contact info. Depending on what the snake needs/temperment/etc. I usually rehab and rehome them. However this year we finally own our home and our son is old enough that my husband said it was okay for me to start owning snakes again as pets and not just in my snake room. Spoiler: I may need a second snake room soon just for the pet ones. A breeder friend of mine recently offered me a BEL girl for free and I'm probably gonna take her. I may not care about morphs but she is so damn sweet.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-22-2022)

----------


## 717Jake

Paid $150 for my Banana boy but I'd probably go up to $1000 for the right BP. It is crazy to see how I can pay $150 for something now that was over $10k less than a decade ago which makes me cautious about spending big money on something that I may not truly love or that would really be "worth it" if that makes sense.

----------


## Spicey

> EDIT: With that said, I'd like to get to the point where I can spend 10-15K on a snake and not bat an eyelash.






Wouldn't we all?     :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-16-2021)

----------


## Trinityblood

$500 maybe? 

Around $200 seems to be where single gene morphs and some combos become more available. That's not a bad starting point.

----------


## nikkubus

I want to say the most I've spent so far on a single BP is $650. Easily could see myself spending $3-5k for the right investment animal if I had the money not only for that snake, but the right stuff to go with it. I don't think I'd spend more than that because of how crazy fast the price tends to depreciate for that tier, but if the market behavior changes, maybe! I'd easily spend a lot more on certain other species with more stable price points.

----------


## BeansTheDerp

the BP I'm getting is 50 bucks because it's a baby and just a normal morph and they have dozens, I think the MOST that I would ever spend is like 500 to 750. but that's only my perspective/answer for now. might change my mind in the future.

----------


## JacksReptiles

Most I have spent is $900!

----------


## HarryTB

I just spent £1250 which is $1742 USD at todays rate

----------


## hihit

I have yet to get my first bp but will DEFINITELY not go over $500 for the first one. I'm soon-to-be fresh out of college and the money I'll be making over the next several years (Google "grad student stipend" if you want to get an idea) isn't super conducive to expensive pets. I do have savings but don't want to blow too much of it on a single animal.

In the future, if it turns out I'm decently interested in the hobby and have the money, I could MAYBE see myself going up to $2k if there was a snake I really liked in that price range (but I'd probably feel more comfortable under $1k even then, so that's what I put as my vote on this poll). Anything more than that would feel overkill unless I became a serious breeder or collector, which is something I doubt will happen anytime soon. All I want for now is a cute lil noodle to keep me company, so the expensive morphs (beautiful though they may be) are kind of out of the question.

----------


## Ascended

The most i spent was was £550 (Google says that's $770) on a super banana, That's only because I cant be dealing with the hassle of a male only maker.
Other than that My limit would be half of that for something special.
There are a good few I want that cost more, but I would rather wait until the price comes down, as is always the case eventually with newer morph combos.

That's of course unless I win the lottery. :Please:

----------

